# ADVICE on Communicating with a cancer man



## Miss J

How can I get a cancer man to communicate and open up? 
Cancer man are so sensitive and emotional especially moody that how are you able to speak to him without making him feel judge or accused or even criticized by with partner. 

Communication crisis!! lol


----------



## AFEH

Miss J said:


> How can I get a cancer man to communicate and open up?
> Cancer man are so sensitive and emotional especially moody that how are you able to speak to him without making him feel judge or accused or even criticized by with partner.
> 
> Communication crisis!! lol


Ask him?


----------



## Miss J

hmmm..... they don't like questions. So if he does not give me answers and then I ask. Then he shuts down.


----------



## AFEH

Miss J said:


> hmmm..... they don't like questions. So if he does not give me answers and then I ask. Then he shuts down.


I can somewhat see the sense in star signs I'm an Aries and pretty much naturally follow the script, the good and bad lol.

But everyone's a unique individual and I think much better understood for who they are. My stbx is Capricorn ... and an exceedingly private individual. Trying to get to know what was going on inside was more or less impossible.

So just maybe you have an impossible task on your hands.


----------



## Draguna

Miss J said:


> hmmm..... they don't like questions. So if he does not give me answers and then I ask. Then he shuts down.


To get a cancer to open up, I'd say is for you to talk, you know, about stuff that interests you. They tend to open up the more they know you and the more you've opened up.

P.S. I 'm glad it's about signs and not the other cancer


----------



## reachingshore

Well, first of all, is he even a Cancer?

Up until last week I was a Cancer. Now I am a Gemini. And I protest! :rofl:


----------



## Miss J

Yeah, I really don't talk about myself too much since we live together. Aries people to talk a lot. My mother is an Aries. I can try to talk about other things and myself as well, well a bit more. But would like to know how can I talk to a sensitive person. Right now, it's like walking on egg shells trying to not make him feel accused, insulted, criticized, or whatever.


----------



## Miss J

Yes he is a cancer guy.


----------



## AFEH

Miss J said:


> Yeah, I really don't talk about myself too much since we live together. Aries people to talk a lot. My mother is an Aries. I can try to talk about other things and myself as well, well a bit more. But would like to know how can I talk to a sensitive person. Right now, it's like walking on egg shells trying to not make him feel accused, insulted, criticized, or whatever.


Me I'm an open book. Talk too much sometimes. Trying to learn from Conrad lol.

But I never understand why in some marriages people don't truly open up and let one another know exactly what they're thinking and feeling.

If they don't to me it's like two ships passing in the night and they'll never know what's behind the lights and they end up as strangers.

I think people who don’t really open up have deception on their mind, or at least I suspect deception.


----------



## Miss J

that's true and interesting at the same time. lol


----------

